# A Small Matter of Honour 2014 TICKETS NOW ON SALE



## poi

*TICKETS NOW ON SALE*
You can now reserve your tickets for A Small Matter of Honour, our annual Warhammer 40,000 tournament, which this year takes place on Saturday 17th May.

£15 for a ticket.

Things to note:
Location: The Games Shop, Aldershot. Close enough to the town centre that we will not be catering. You'll be able to get tea and coffee from the venue, but you'll have to nip into town for lunch.
Forgeworld units are allowed, but check the pack for details.
Escalation and Stronghold Assault units are not allowed.
This is NOT a Rankings event.

The pack gives you the details. Clicky the piccy.


To reserve your ticket, please email [email protected]
Once we've received your email, you will be sent a Paypal invoice for £15 within 7 days, so please make sure you tell us what email account to send it to if something other than the email you're contacting us from. If you want to pay another way, let us know how when you email.


----------



## poi

FAQs will be added to the thread on our forum. http://www.sadmuppets.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=3253


----------



## poi

27 tickets gone already.


----------



## poi

Only three ASMOH tickets left


----------



## poi

Who wants the last ASMOH ticket?


----------



## poi

Last ticket gone. Reserve list now open.


----------

